# Motor and Deck



## 76-212 (May 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips as to where I can find a new motor or deck for my 212?


Thanks.
76-212


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Other than the Dealership, you could try Craigslist.org, I have used it to find many things including the Tiller that I love.


----------

